# Team Lardbutt



## macalu (Jan 16, 2003)

Team Lardbutt rides in NoVa. www.freewebs.com/teamlardbutt


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I've been meaning to ride with you guys one Sunday. I just wish it was closer to my house so I could ride there instead of driving. It would probably put me over a century to ride to Ft. Hunt Park, do the Lardbutt ride, then ride home.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Miss M is likely still the only XS Lardbutt.


----------



## motobacon (Oct 3, 2005)

All are welcome to join us this Sunday on our first woolie ride, where we will show off our "new" retro jerseys.

Karl "217 lbs. of solid lard" Motobacon


----------

